# ISO eggplant-based dip



## joesfolk (Aug 25, 2012)

I am looking for and eggplant based dip/spread similar to hummus.  But it cannot include tahini or chickpeas.   Anyone?  I could use the recipe right away if you happen to have a very flavorful one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Hon!

found this one for you: Fat Free Baba Ganoush Recipe - Easy Baba Ganoush Recipe - Vegan Eggplant Dip Recipe - Vegetarian Eggplant Appetizer


----------



## joesfolk (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks so much your royal ogreness.  This is perfect.  I will try to remember to let you know how it turns out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 25, 2012)

You are welcome!


----------



## Siegal (Aug 25, 2012)

Not sure if you already made a dip but I have a good recipe for eggplant and feta dip if you still need


----------



## joesfolk (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Siegal, I did aalready make a dip.

Princess:  the recipe needed a little salt and a little more onion powder  probably because the recipe didn't specify any size on the eggplant.  But it is going to work great.  Thanks again.


----------



## danpeikes (Aug 26, 2012)

3 Quick (Vegetarian) Dips
3 Quick (Vegetarian) Dips


1. Olive Dip
1 jar of your favorite olives mostly drained
3 Tablespoons of mayo

Toss it all in the blender or food processor and process until almost smooth.  Chill and serve.

2. Eggplant Dip
1 Medium to large sized eggplant
1 Tablespoon or extra virgin olive oil
1 Tablespoon of cider vinegar
Salt and Pepper to taste

Stab the eggplant with a fork about 20 times.  Microwave the eggplant until soft about 10-15 minutes.  Let the eggplant cool cut it in half and scrape it all out into the blender or food processor.  Add olive oil, vinegar, salt, and pepper into the blender or food processor and process until almost smooth.  Chill and serve

3. Spinach Dip
1-10 oz bad of spinach washed and stems removed
1 medium onion chopped
2 cloves of garlic
olive oil for sauteing
1 small tub or sour cream (or Tofuti sour cream if it want it to be vegan or non-dairy)

Saute the onions in the olive oil over medium low heat until they start to brown.  Add the garlic and spinach to the pan.  It will look like a lot of spinach but it cook down to a fraction of the size.  Once the spinach is cooked all the way down, turn off the pan and let it cool.  In a bowl combine the spinach onion mixture with the sour cream, chill and serve


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 26, 2012)

the simplest way to make eggplant:
bake eggplant, peel the skin, chop in a food processor with some garlic and a little bit of olive oil or mayo and seasoning, like salt pepper, paprika, cayenne pepper, etc.


----------



## joesfolk (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I used the princesses recipe.  I did add a little salt to it but everyone at church including the most health consious nit picky (and dearest friend) among them loved it.  I was asked for both the tiny bit of leftovers and for the recips.  Thanks Princess.  And everyone else too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 26, 2012)

I glad it was a hit!


----------



## Claire (Aug 27, 2012)

Princess, my first thought was baba ganoush.  I'm not going to try your link (my computer's been iffy lately), but if it doesn't mention it, this is the time of year when we all fire up the grill now and again.  Wash the eggplant and pierce it several times, then place on the grill until the skin is almost blackened.  Wrap in foil while you eat and clean the meal you really started the coals for.  When cool, take off the charred skin and proceed with the rest of the recipe.  This will give your finished baba ganoush a nice smokey flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2012)

I thought of baba ganoush, also but Joesfolk specifically said no tahini.

I've never made it myself.  More of an eggplant parmesan fan.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 27, 2012)

Never put tahininin my babaganoush, I don't think it necessary.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 27, 2012)

Caponata is another way to go:

Caponata (Eggplant Relish) Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## Claire (Aug 27, 2012)

I've made it often without the tahini.  Actually, more often than not.  Hummus as well.  Not because I don't like tahini, but because you have to buy a jar of it that is too much when you need a spoon-full.  The rest quickly turns into concrete topped by oil.  If I want the sesame flavor, I tend to just toast some sesame seeds or use sesame oil to add that flavor.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2012)

Claire said:


> I've made it often without the tahini.  Actually, more often than not.  Hummus as well.  Not because I don't like tahini, but because you have to buy a jar of it that is too much when you need a spoon-full.  The rest quickly turns into concrete topped by oil.  If I want the sesame flavor, I tend to just toast some sesame seeds or use sesame oil to add that flavor.


I store my tahini upside down and turn it every once in a while to avoid the "concrete topped by oil".


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 30, 2012)

That sounds nice, thank you 



danpeikes said:


> 3 Quick (Vegetarian) Dips
> 3 Quick (Vegetarian) Dips
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 2, 2012)

*Ingredients:*


2 eggplants
2 tbsp lemon juice
5 cloves minced garlic, preferably roasted
1 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp parsley
*Preparation:*

Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees. 
Slice eggplants in half and pierce with a fork in several places. Roast for about 45 minutes, or until soft. Allow to cool slightly, then scoop out inside of eggplant, leaving skin behind. In a blender or food processor, process eggplant with remaining ingredients until smooth. 

Do you think this will freeze well? I'm thinking it should be just fine but I have never frozen eggplant before and I thought I would make some up because I have extra eggplant just now. I'd need to freeze it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 2, 2012)

I like to roast the eggplant on the grill for baba ganoush. But, if you want to freeze baba ganoush, I have frozen baba ganoush. Thaw and give it a good stir before serving.  Dang, I wish the drought hadn't killed all the eggplant!


----------

